# Ninja Tackle 11' Dagger Surf Rod



## DWW210 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ninja Tackle 11' Dagger Surf Rod
For Casting Reel
Special carbon and glass blend
Medium/Heavy Power with a Fast Action
Lure Weight 2-7oz
Line Weight 17-40lb
High Modulus IM7 60/40 Split
Scratch Resistant Finish
Double Wrapped and Sealed Guides
Specially designed shrink wrap handle (that feels great even when wet)
FUJI Alconite Double Footed Guides
Guide Sizes:
Casting - 25#, 20#, 16#, 12#, 12#, 12#, 10#, 10#, 10#
Premium FUJI Reel Seat

Used 1 time 

$150


----------



## DWW210 (Jun 5, 2020)

DWW210 said:


> Ninja Tackle 11' Dagger Surf Rod
> For Casting Reel
> Special carbon and glass blend
> Medium/Heavy Power with a Fast Action
> ...


***Price Drop $125
Original cost $170


----------



## DWW210 (Jun 5, 2020)

Bump


----------



## DWW210 (Jun 5, 2020)

Sold


----------



## Guzmandg (Jul 18, 2021)

DWW210 said:


> ***Price Drop $125
> Original cost $170


----------

